# Confusion - 189 & 190 Visa



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

I have already submitted my EOI for visa class 190 and submitted my state sponsorship with South Australia since last week of August. My application for state sponsorship is expected to be processed within next 6 weeks. Kindly advise me on the below scenarios


1)	I have seen that a lot of189 requests are receiving invitations through SkillSelect. If I want to apply for 189, I will have to update my EOI for Visa class 189. My total score will come down to 65.
a)	Will updating the EOI will change my EOI reference number? 
b)	Next round will be on 15th Oct, If I edit my EOI to 189 Visa type on 10th Oct - will it be considered under the round held on 15th Oct? Does SkillSelect specify any minimum age of an EOI to be considered for invitation round?



2)	SA requires that at the time of processing state sponsorship, the EOI should reflect preferred location as “South Australia” under Visa 190 selection.
a)	In case if I take the step (1) listed above, and reset my application back to Visa 190 (if I don’t get invitation), will SA consider my application for state sponsorship? 
b)	Do they make any reference of EOI submission date and SA SS submission date? In this case my EOI will be younger than SS Application.
c)	My SA SS application is having my EOI (SA doesn’t allow you to edit your application after submission). If point (1)(a) states that my EOI number will be changed. It means that my SS will be rejected as that EOI will not be existing in system.


Kindly advise me on above scenario. I will be grate full If all the questions can be answered. Thanks in advance 


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

opfian said:


> I have already submitted my EOI for visa class 190 and submitted my state sponsorship with South Australia since last week of August. My application for state sponsorship is expected to be processed within next 6 weeks. Kindly advise me on the below scenarios
> 
> 
> 1)	I have seen that a lot of189 requests are receiving invitations through SkillSelect. If I want to apply for 189, I will have to update my EOI for Visa class 189. My total score will come down to 65.
> ...


1. a) No, your EOI ref number will not change
1. b) Yes, if you submitted an EOI in the 10th on the 15th it will be taken into consideration. I haven't seen any minimum value concerning the age

2. a)Yes, 190 and 189 are two separately visa and 189 will not influence your 190 visa.
2. b) You will have a date for your 190 EOI and a different one for 189, they are not in any relation so changing one will not affect the other.
2. c) Check answer for 1. a) Your ref number will not be changed, it remains the same, only you will have 2 EOIs in the main page after you log on to skillselect,


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

@fivetd what do you think about SA Immigration staff. Do they find any good reason to reject me for playing with them if I follow step (1) and at the same time keep myself ready for shifting back to Visa 190, if Visa 189 invitation is not received?


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

No they will not reject your application just because you have selected also the 189 visa class, as I know their only demand in this matter is to select in the EOI for SS just SA, you have the option to select all states as I recall, but on their site they mention that if you chose other states than your SS will be rejected. 
So you can have also 189 EOI but for 190 select as state to sponsor you just SA.


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

opfian said:


> @fivetd what do you think about SA Immigration staff. Do they find any good reason to reject me for playing with them if I follow step (1) and at the same time keep myself ready for shifting back to Visa 190, if Visa 189 invitation is not received?


Actually, yes, SA immigration can reject you for playing with them that way. The grounds for rejection is stated as follows on their website which states that your SA sponsorship application will be rejected if:

"15.1.2 You have selected more than one visa subclass in your EOI (please note: applicants must only choose the state nominated visa subclass selected in their Immigration SA online application)"


(nb: click on point 15 "Refusal Reasons" under the eligibility requirements page of the SA sponsorship website)


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

immi888 said:


> Actually, yes, SA immigration can reject you for playing with them that way. The grounds for rejection is stated as follows on their website which states that your SA sponsorship application will be rejected if:
> 
> "15.1.2 You have selected more than one visa subclass in your EOI (please note: applicants must only choose the state nominated visa subclass selected in their Immigration SA online application)"
> 
> (nb: click on point 15 "Refusal Reasons" under the eligibility requirements page of the SA sponsorship website)


Thank you for pointing that out because I missed it. Also sorry for my previous post that had wrong info. This is the good thing about a forum, more people, more eyes, better undetstanding. Again sorry for my mistake.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks both of U.

I have made up my mind to change my category to 189 with 65 points. I might get an invitation hopefully.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello, 

For ticking 190 subclass in EOI, do we need to have a positive response from the desired state, is that a mandate? Or do we have to atleast send the nomination to the state before submitting EOI where 190 is ticked? 

Can I submit EOI with 189 now and after a few months if 189 is not materialising can update the EOI with 190 SS visa? 

Kindly advise. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello,
> 
> For ticking 190 subclass in EOI, do we need to have a positive response from the desired state, is that a mandate? Or do we have to atleast send the nomination to the state before submitting EOI where 190 is ticked?
> 
> ...


1. No, you do not need to have a positive response from a state in order to apply for 190. Most people first fill out the EoI and then apply for state sponsorship as the states ask for your EoI number.

2. Yes, you can just apply for 189 and add 190 later. You would then have 2 different effective dates, one for 189 and one for 190.

I assume you would have 60 points under visa subclass 189? If you lodge your EoI immediately you would prob receive an invitation under 189 around Jan 1st.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot Anne! 

I've 65 points and submitted my EOI yesterday. Will wait to receive an invitation, hopefully it should come in this year.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot Anne! 

I've 65 points and submitted my EOI for subclass 189 yesterday. Will wait to receive an invitation, hopefully it should come in this year.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot Anne!
> 
> I've 65 points and submitted my EOI for subclass 189 yesterday. Will wait to receive an invitation, hopefully it should come in this year.


Haha, points dropped to 60, so no need to hope for an invitation this year. You will definitely get one in the next invitation round


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot Anne!
> 
> I've 65 points and submitted my EOI yesterday. Will wait to receive an invitation, hopefully it should come in this year.


With 65points you can get your Invite for 189 Visa on 1st November rounds. EOIs are ranked according to points and in the 15 October round some 60pointers got invited including my humble self. What this means, is that there were no longer higher EOIs in the system.

So even if u submit now with 65points will be ranked higher than those with 60points that have been in the system before you.

Congrats on your invite come 01 November.


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

agreed ... u got bright chances to receive invitation in next round i.e. 1st Nov


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello All,

I am in the same situation. I have a skill assessed which is on the SOL making me eligible for 189 as well. I have already logged an EOI for SS, so to have clarity. I can update my current EOI with both 190 and 189 without affecting my chances of selection. 

Please let me know if my understanding is correct as i am planning to launch for 189 keeping 17th Dec invite date in mind.


Thanks,


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

pishu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am in the same situation. I have a skill assessed which is on the SOL making me eligible for 189 as well. I have already logged an EOI for SS, so to have clarity. I can update my current EOI with both 190 and 189 without affecting my chances of selection.
> 
> ...


You are right; you can just go ahead and add subclass 189. It won't affect your 190 chances. You will simply have 2 different dates for 189 and 190. You should do it asap though if you want to have a chance in the next round.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the quick revert..


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> You are right; you can just go ahead and add subclass 189. It won't affect your 190 chances. You will simply have 2 different dates for 189 and 190. You should do it asap though if you want to have a chance in the next round.


Hi Anne,

Congrats on getting VISA ..

Pls help me as i'm also trying to obtain PR under ANZSCO 221111 Accountant(General).

My current expected points are as follows:

SOL=CIMA ACMA, Hope to obtain CPA under mutual recognition with CIMA UK.

Age=30
Qualification =15(ACMA, University Degree HR)
English language=10 (IELTS 7 each band)

That comes to total of 55 points

to get 60 i have two options;

_under 189_
a) My overseas employment experience is around 4.5 years.(2 years as Management Accountant and 2 years as Assistant accountant) However, i got my ACMA in 2012 October. I wonder whether i can apply for overseas work experience 5 points?

_under 190_
b) apply for state sponsorship preferably Victoria...

when i'm submitting EOI should I submit separately for both 189 or 190 or do you think i have any chance of getting points for overseas work experience.?

Thanks...


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

mello555 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Congrats on getting VISA ..
> 
> ...


Hi mello,
firstly thank you very much for the congrats 
Unfortunately CPAA does not recognize work experience prior to the completion of the qualification, so I'm afraid your experience won't be recognized (CPAA). Also, unfortunately VIC requires at least 3 years work experience from Accountants in order to sponsor them (Victoria State Nomination Occupation List). I haven't looked at all states, but as far as I remember all states require work experience from Accountants.
I'm really sorry, but I guess your only options would be 1. retaking the IELTS and scoring 8 in each band, or 2. taking the NAATI exam to be accredited as a translator (but I don't think the para-professional test is offered overseas, so you would need to take the professional one, which really isn't easy. NAATI and Migration)


----------

